# Post a photo from 2016



## Admin (Dec 21, 2016)

2016 is now drawing to a close and I am sitting here looking through the photos that I have taken this year. I have had another year of great adventure wit my friends old and new.

If you have any favourite photos from 2016 please share them with us.


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## andyjanet (Dec 21, 2016)

Near  embrun france, nice bar at the campsite the other side of the lake  a twenty minute paddle away


----------



## 2cv (Dec 21, 2016)

Winter  

And Summer


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Dec 21, 2016)

Admin said:


> 2016 is now drawing to a close and I am sitting here looking through the photos that I have taken this year. I have had another year of great adventure wit my friends old and new.
> 
> If you have any favourite photos from 2016 please share them with us.





Took this walking past a fishermans hut in the Algarve


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Dec 21, 2016)

This scene I just came across whilst on a bike ride in the Dordogne


----------



## BGT180 (Dec 21, 2016)

Favourite stopover


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Dec 21, 2016)

BGT180 said:


> Favourite stopover



Very nice


----------



## 2cv (Dec 21, 2016)

The open road


----------



## maingate (Dec 21, 2016)

Taken from the top end of Skye in October.


----------



## toasty (Dec 21, 2016)

Monêtier les Bains, France. Happy days


----------



## saxonrosie (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## saxonrosie (Dec 21, 2016)

saxonrosie said:


> View attachment 49299View attachment 49300



Why do my pics end up side ways. Any way one Kyle of lochalse and the other Ayr promenade.


----------



## winks (Dec 21, 2016)

Galatea going through Kirkby in Furness in April.

Cheers

H


----------



## 2cv (Dec 21, 2016)

A screaming Paxman!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 21, 2016)

Watching the Sun Rise
Dropbox - IMAG1022.jpg

Then My Fire Tree moment
Dropbox - IMAG1021.jpg

Made me smile all day. As did this
Dropbox - IMAG1308.jpg


----------



## mid4did (Dec 21, 2016)

Arenal beach and the sunrise at Alcanar


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2016)

Looking down to the beach at Zarakas, Greece -



The beach -



Pat


----------



## saxonborg (Dec 21, 2016)

[SUB][/SUB]

It's been a hard day travelling!!!

First photo I have posted , no idea why it's upside down.


----------



## dane (Dec 21, 2016)

I think this is the third time I've posted this photo on here, but what the heck.  Everyone has there own idea of what wildcamping heaven is.  This is mine...


----------



## The laird (Dec 21, 2016)

BGT180 said:


> Favourite stopover



Is it honfleur?


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 21, 2016)

Castlerigg stone circle


----------



## runnach (Dec 21, 2016)

Nowt to do with wildcamping as such, but my daughter meeting her step sister, ( hate that term) sister for the first time .

May sisterly love and arguments commence



Channa


----------



## The laird (Dec 21, 2016)

My grandchildren best ever,the dog in my bed ! Bridlington who needs foreign shores?View attachment 49313View attachment 49314View attachment 49315


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2016)

Ammoudia, Greece, just as the sun goes down -



Pat


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 21, 2016)

My bargain CHF5 peppermill




(it really is that big)


----------



## 2cv (Dec 21, 2016)

Yosemite


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2016)

Perigiali, Greece. Best use of a Cadac -



Pat


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 21, 2016)

No wild camping for us this year. :sad: 
You couldn't get up the top of here without annoying someone. Garway Hill in Herefordshire. 
I am actually standing in front of our house (it's about 6 miles behind me).


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Dec 21, 2016)

Sunset at the free Aire at Port Beni, Brittany -


----------



## Robmac (Dec 21, 2016)

On the way to Applecross back in February;


----------



## runnach (Dec 21, 2016)

The laird said:


> My grandchildren best ever,the dog in my bed ! Bridlington who needs foreign shores?View attachment 49313View attachment 49314View attachment 49315


 The pic of the two grandchildren just crying out for a caption competition...and as for Flamborough shhhh a hidden jewel, peeler crab with a ragworm tip, nice codling !!!.

That stretch of coastline is beautiful, as a kid my dad used to take me out on the boats off Flamborugh head, Codling mackies right time of year ,,,best of all the dab ...possibly the most underestimated fish in our waters ,,,,looks like a young plaice ...so sweet ..

Very heavy on tackle so old spark plugs and rotten bottoms the rig set up. Beautiful part of my county 

Channa


----------



## bmc (Dec 21, 2016)

Taken on a bike ride round Ullswater.

When I posted this photo it didn't look right......I've just realised it's upside down !!  Doh !!!

I'll try posting it again.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 21, 2016)

*North Yorkshire Moors*

Danby Beacon


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Dec 21, 2016)

A selection of photos from a great trip to West Coast of Scotland last August


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2016)

rugbyreddragon said:


> View attachment 49335View attachment 49334View attachment 49332View attachment 49333View attachment 49330View attachment 49329View attachment 49328View attachment 49327
> 
> A selection of photos from a great trip to West Coast of Scotland last August



Fantastic photos.

Pat


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 21, 2016)

Sharon the Cat said:


> No wild camping for us this year. :sad:
> You couldn't get up the top of here without annoying someone. Garway Hill in Herefordshire.
> I am actually standing in front of our house (it's about 6 miles behind me).
> View attachment 49319



Oh yes,, I can see it, You've left your window open !.
You Know its weird,,,I Remember the Angel of the North Looking a Bit Different !.


----------



## argoose (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Neckender (Dec 21, 2016)

http://[URL=http://s79.photobucket.com/user/harleyjohn/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/B474AE1C-6528-490F-955D-8E75787D800D_zpsay0ycpef.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Our little Jack Russel Scrumpy just before she passed away in August.


Our new addition in November our 8 week old Cockapoo Roxy.

http://[URL=http://s79.photobucket.com/user/harleyjohn/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-10/2016-11/47F4C6AC-9490-48AD-A6B5-DDA9EA5BAEB9_zps0jvg21lc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## izwozral (Dec 21, 2016)

Beware low flying Spitfires!


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2016)

Mont Cenis - border between Italy and France.








Pat


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 21, 2016)

*Apollon's Night*



Bernd


----------



## andyjanet (Dec 21, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Mont Cenis - border between Italy and France.
> 
> View attachment 49360
> 
> ...


When was this pat we were there in June! They let all the water out in April and it was still filling up but some amazing war archeology gun emplacements and tank traps, this is a photo I pulled off the web from 24 April with no water in the lake andy


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 21, 2016)

you can't beat a good glacier picture....the wife trudges on after an already long walk


----------



## andyjanet (Dec 21, 2016)

mossypossy said:


> you can't beat a good glacier picture....the wife trudges on after an already long walk



Don't keep it to yourself gis a clue


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 21, 2016)

andyjanet said:


> Don't keep it to yourself gis a clue



Moiry Glacier - Wikipedia


----------



## Bikeralw (Dec 21, 2016)

Splugenpass.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 21, 2016)

Neckender said:


> http://[URL=http://s79.photobucket.com/user/harleyjohn/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/B474AE1C-6528-490F-955D-8E75787D800D_zpsay0ycpef.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...



Very cute but not a mans dog, get yourself something like This to take for a walk. It will guard your motorhome into the bargain lol !


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Dec 21, 2016)

Hamar, Norway this year. Scary sky!!


----------



## barryd (Dec 21, 2016)

Sunset over Kintyre in late July taken out of the Van window late evening (after a few sherbets I might add) on Lochranza on the Isle of Arran.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 21, 2016)

Craignish


----------



## jeanette (Dec 22, 2016)

just outside of Ullapool


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 22, 2016)

*Norway (Jekelfjord)*


----------



## maingate (Dec 22, 2016)

jeanette said:


> View attachment 49372 just outside of Ullapool



Another stopover just outside of Ullapool. It was a night to remember as we could clearly hear the male Stags bawling out their challenges to the other males during the Rut.


----------



## Chris356 (Dec 22, 2016)

August in blanes winter at tan hill inn 2 week ago and not forgetting the dog


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Dec 22, 2016)

I would like to say thanks to you all for sharing your photos with us!

Phill


----------



## mark61 (Dec 22, 2016)

Haute-Loire


----------



## Debs (Dec 22, 2016)

What brilliant pictures, I need to get out more and remember to take my camera with me, then remember to use it.  :nicethread:


----------



## iampatman (Dec 22, 2016)

Interesting rock formations in Librilla, Murcia -







Pat


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 22, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oh yes,, I can see it, You've left your window open !.
> You Know its weird,,,I Remember the Angel of the North Looking a Bit Different !.



I haven't gone rusty......................_yet_


----------



## bellars (Dec 22, 2016)

Antelope canyon, Arizona



Zion National Park, Utah


Freshwater west, Wales


----------



## David Morison (Dec 22, 2016)

South Uist, Outer Hebrides, May 2016


----------



## noarlunga (Dec 22, 2016)

At a coastal POI in Normandy.


----------



## spigot (Dec 22, 2016)

Sunset, Poole harbour.


----------



## Val54 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Aire near Marseillan on Med coast September 2016*


----------



## iampatman (Dec 22, 2016)

Vitoria-Gasteiz -



Pat


----------



## iampatman (Dec 22, 2016)

St Mary's Lighthouse, Whitley Bay -



Pat


----------



## Poacher (Dec 22, 2016)

Taken from my office window this month while you lot are having the time of your lives!!


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 22, 2016)

My kids faces seeing santa at lapland donegal yesterday night.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 22, 2016)

Sunset at Ayr sea front


----------



## jeanette (Dec 22, 2016)

runnach said:


> Jeanette, who fell over??



Can't seem to post it right way up!! They are the right way up until I post them :lol-061: or I could have said I fell over couldn't I?!! :cheers:


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 23, 2016)

Walla Crag from Derwentwater...Skiddaw from Derwentwater


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 23, 2016)

Bill and I getting married after being together for a long time and our wild camp wedding reception.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Bill and I getting married after being together for a long time and our wild camp wedding reception.
> View attachment 49409
> View attachment 49410



Big softy you.


----------



## UFO (Dec 23, 2016)

my new security lighting to keep the van safe at night :king:


----------



## wildman (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 23, 2016)

A nice little riverside aire in Burgundy this July.


----------



## BGT180 (Dec 23, 2016)

La Flèche in May


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 23, 2016)

A quiet stop in Portugal on the way down to the Algarve


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 23, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Bill and I getting married after being together for a long time and our wild camp wedding reception.
> View attachment 49409
> View attachment 49410



Annie, are you sure that's a fire-pit, and not a small volcanic eruption! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## 5andy (Dec 23, 2016)

Almost home driving from work recently. Back in the days I used to work!


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Dec 23, 2016)

Jeff G said:


> Walla Crag from Derwentwater...Skiddaw from Derwentwater



Great photos


----------



## jeanette (Dec 24, 2016)

Sango Sands Durness


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 24, 2016)

Team terrier admiring the view at Marazion.


----------



## slider (Dec 27, 2016)

Orkney. Fantastic week with fabulous people. Loved Sue's mozzie net to keep the flies away.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 28, 2016)

A day at Beamish with D/I/L and g/daughter


----------



## jeanette (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## hotrats (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## gholt417 (Dec 30, 2016)

Pont Du Gard


----------



## The laird (Dec 30, 2016)

gholt417 said:


> View attachment 49586
> 
> Pont Du Gard



Unusual mom.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## mistericeman (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## groyne (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## The laird (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice photos thanks


----------



## jamesmarshall (Dec 30, 2016)

Spurn Point, East Yorkshire


----------



## jamesmarshall (Dec 30, 2016)

October sunrise on Withernsea Beach


----------



## jeanette (Dec 30, 2016)

Just want to thank everyone for all the lovely photos that have been posted enjoyed looking at them


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ratagan pass, parked up for the night before heading to the ferry at Glenelg.


----------



## Wisewoman (Dec 31, 2016)

Daenerys near the Cerrig Pryford stone circle - uphill for miles of twisty Welsh single tracks to get here!


and at Porthor Car Park early morning.


For full details of my VW wanderings this year see my blog My Hemithyroidectomy Adventure  - it has a lot on it about me and The D from this year. 
May the New year bring many more for us all! 

Here's a poem that summed up some of wanderings this year:

Arrival

Not conscious
      that you have been seeking
            suddenly
      you come upon it

the village in the Welsh hills
            dust free
      with no road out
but the one you came in by.

            A bird chimes
       from a green tree
the hour that is no hour
       you know.  The river dawdles
to hold a mirror for you
where you may see yourself
       as you are, a traveller
            with the moon’s halo
       above him, who has arrived
       after long journeying where he
            began, catching this
       one truth by surprise
that there is everything to look forward to.

R. S. Thomas, Later Poems (1983).

Melissa


----------



## wildman (Dec 31, 2016)

Ooh look a frontier stove


----------



## BGT180 (Dec 31, 2016)

Seen at Las Lomas in Spain - a 2 storey camper


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 31, 2016)

Better get the photos posted as there is only a few hours left of 2016.
This is one in March from the Algarve.


----------



## winks (Dec 31, 2016)

That looks like Salema.

How did you deduce that then Sherlock?

Cheers

H


----------



## jeanette (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## deckboy (Dec 31, 2016)

Surprise meet up in one of our favourite places with old friends from our time in Zambia.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Happy Days*

Let this be a warning from the Foolish to the Wise... When someone calling themselves a mechanic says 'that'll be fine now enjoy your trip" don't take their word for it! Whilst fitting new belts to this automatic Tranny the tw*t disconnected a little lever arm for easier access, he didn't reconnect it. This arm moves in conjunction with the throttle position telling the gearbox how much hydraulic pressure to apply to the gearbox bands [clutches]. More throttle = more pressure to counteract the increasing torque passing through the gearbox... Without it connected whilst driving up and down the Yorkshire Moors the gearbox overheated and blew all the oil out... 2 hours awaiting the AA, hit for £9 a litre for the last two bottles the guy had on his van. Then limped to a campsite where without tools I had to rig something up to get more oil into the gearbox that involved a 3 mile return trip on foot and the 199 stone steps both ways to get to the car spares shop from the campsite where we limped the van to for more oil... That was last thing on a Friday...



We were then stranded on the site until the Monday and then limped another 80 miles to a recommended automatic gearbox specialist who instantly saw the problem and clipped this little arm back into place and all was well again. When rollocked on the phone tw*t 'mechanic' said 'oh did I?'.... grrrrrrrrr.

I now have a Merc... different class altogether!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 1, 2017)

Some great pics being shared thx.


----------



## BGT180 (Jan 1, 2017)

Honfleur at night


----------



## wildman (Jan 1, 2017)

jeanette said:


> View attachment 49617


 damn it Jeanette you are letting all of the water pour away.


----------



## Val54 (Jan 1, 2017)

Preparing a huge apple strudel in Cordes sur Ciel and the "oven" ............and heading home up the A75 on a very chilly and misty morning.......


----------



## 2cv (Jan 1, 2017)

My last 2016 photo, New Years Eve at Astbury


----------



## jeanette (Jan 1, 2017)

Haha Sorry runnach and Roger but I've tried to put them the right up and they just keep coming up like that I've changed my avatar and it's supposed to be moving!!! :lol-049:


----------



## wildman (Jan 1, 2017)

jeanette said:


> Haha Sorry runnach and Roger but I've tried to put them the right up and they just keep coming up like that I've changed my avatar and it's supposed to be moving!!! :lol-049:


 was it saved as a gif or a JPG if JPG it will not move. Check out the original I can see it is a gif but the animation info is missing.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 1, 2017)

this is ok as well.
Makes me pine for the north again.

Guess the peak?


----------



## jeanette (Jan 1, 2017)

wildman said:


> was it saved as a gif or a JPG if JPG it will not move. Check out the original I can see it is a gif but the animation info is missing.



To be honest Roger I can't remember as I did a few!! (And none moved)!! Haha


----------

